# Salary caps possible for NJ police, firefighters



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

TRENTON - A battle is brewing at the New Jersey Statehouse over whether to cap salary increases for public employees who can't strike.

Mayors want arbitration awards to police and firefighters capped at 2 percent to help them control property taxes.

Salary caps possible for NJ police, firefighters - NorthJersey.com


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

maybe if towns and cities negotiated fairly and honestly, there would not be any reason for the unions to bring it to arbitration...

like someone said in the story comments section, if the state wants to cap arbitration awards for police and fire (in essence saying we never really have to negotiate with any department), they should allow them to strike...then see if the police and fire are worth the money...my bet is their attitude and appreciation may change


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope deval doesn't see this article


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Christie is a lard filled POS. He hates anything and anyone connected to a union. He has gone out of his way to shoot down any suggestion to tax the wealthy in the state.

He has no problem when the Mrs. bumped up her salary a 100K working for a Wall Street firm. He's spent little time in the state, instead touring the country pushing his Presidential aspirations.

He has the idiots in the state thinking he is their savior. Instead all he has done is cause unemployment by forcing layoffs by the hundreds. When he screws up, he simply points the finger at someone else.


----------

